# Macaron or Macaroon?



## petemccracken

I know that a macaron is not the same as a macaroon.

Now, is the pronunciation different as well??


----------



## sherbel

I've only heard the word "Macaron" pronounced by a chef with a strong French accent, so it's only my perception....but it sounded different to me than "Macaroon". Definite "on" pronunciation of the last syllable, with a nice roll to the "r".


----------



## auzzi

Macaron = mac - a - ron [like Ron Howard, the director]

Macaroon = mac - a - roon [like the _-oon _sound in "rac****"]


----------



## blwilson2039

And a French macaron is made of egg whites, powdered sugar and flavorings. A macaroon is more like a coconut macaroon, more of an American creation if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## prettycake

MACARON... if referring to the French Macaron... if it is the coconut kind,  it is MACAROON..


----------



## petalsandcoco

SherBel said:


> I've only heard the word "Macaron" pronounced by a chef with a strong French accent, so it's only my perception....but it sounded different to me than "Macaroon". Definite "on" pronunciation of the last syllable, with a nice roll to the "r".


Macaron (ron) : English

The way I grew up and heard it

http://www.forvo.com/word/macaron/#fr

In French , the "n" is not pronounced.

Petals.


----------



## margcata

According to : www.wikipedia.fr

Macaron = French ( mac a ron ) = Ron

Macaroon = English ( mac a roon ) = roon as in ****

*** Note: this pastry hails from Italia / Sicilia and it indicates Almond and later on, Coconut and almond crusted ...

The Moors brought this coconut cookie like biscotti to Italy and thus, France --- the name has an Arabic - Moroccan root.


----------

